# Fishing Guide Port Lavaca O'Conner Area May 22



## efrench (Mar 17, 2017)

Trying to put a trip together for my 12 year old and friend on May 22nd in the Port Lavaca/Port O'Conner area. I'm a little late to the party, but seeing whose available and recommended. Probably a half day trip for the boys. Thanks for any help.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Home






www.bayfishingportoconnor.com






Will Granberry will put you on good fishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Captain Steve Reed is fish magnet.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Capt. Nathan Beabout fishes mostly out of Seadrift. At times also Port Lavaca.
Good guy to fish with.


----------



## DosAmigosLodge (May 23, 2021)

Call Captain Brandon Traw next time. He’s is great with kids and it will be a trip of a lifetime for them. 
(832) 421-5607


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Any update on your fishing trip? Who’d you use? Y’all able to make it out between showers?


----------

